# ماهي الية الارسال والاستقبال



## وليد زيدان (8 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخوة الاعزاء

اود معرفة الية الارسال والاستقبال في الدوائر الالكترونية
منذ ان تضغط على الزر في المرسل الى استجواب المستقبل في دائرة الاستقبال
لماذا لاتختلط الترددات 
كيف يتم تشفيرها
ما هو العنصر الالكتروني اللذي يبث التردد
لماذا ترسل بعض الدوائر مثلا200متر وبعضها 2كيلومترماهو العنصر الالكتروني المسؤول عن ذلك
والسؤال الاهم عند ارسال تردد معين هل يواصل مسيرته الى مالا نهاية بعد ان تستقبله دائرة ما
ام انه يتوقف عند الدائرة المستقبلة 


اسف للاطالة وشكري الخاص للمهندس ماجد عباس

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (11 أكتوبر 2006)

اخى وليد

اى تردد كهربى يمر فى سلك يولد حوله موجات كهربية ومغناطيسية ولذلك يمكن ارساله عبر الأثير ولكن يحتاج هوائى بطول مناسب = 1/4 طول الموجة 

او 1/2 طول الموجة
نظرا لأن هذه الموجات تسير بسرعة الضوء 300000 كيلومتر فى الثانية ومن القانون البسيط ان السرعة فى الثانية = طول الموجة × عدد الموجات فى 

الثانية ( يعرف بالتردد ذ/ث ) فلو اخذنا التيار العمومى 50 ذ/ث يحتاج هوائى طوله من المعادلة 300000=ل × 50 ينتج 6000 كيلومتر وهو غير 

عملى ولكن عند مرورك تحت برج من ابراج نقل الكهرباء ونظرا لطول هذه الأسلاك تجد تأثيره على كل اجهزة الراديو
بالمثل عند نقل ترددات الصوت لن تكون المشكلة فقط طول الهوائى ولكن طولة عند 20 ذ/ث اول ترددات الصوت لا يساوى ما يلزم عند 20000 ذ/ث 

نهاية تردد الصوت لذا يجب توليد موجة او تردد آخر كبير بدرجة تسمح بهوائى عملى ونحملها بما نريد من معلومات تسمى الموجة الحاملة. 
لذا فكل جهاز ارسال يبدا بدائرة مذبذب يولد التردد المطلوب الإرسال عليه ويتركب اساس من دائرة رنين من ملف و مكثف يحددان التردد وعلى الأقل 

ترانزيستور واحد يعمل كمفتاح لتنسيق الإمدام بالطاقة اللازمة لتعويض الفقد وثبات الخرج ، هذا التردد يكون ثابتا فى كل صفاته اى التردد ذ/ث والمقدار 

بالفولت ويسمى الموجة الحاملة لأنه يحمل المعلومة المطلوب نقلها
بعد ذلك تأتى مرحلة التضمين أو التحميل حيث نغير صفة من صفات هذه الموجة بالتناظر مع ما نريد ارساله ، فإن غيرنا القيمة أو الإتساع بالفولت 

سمى تعديل اتساع وان غيرنا التردد (فى حدود قليلة جدا) سمى تعديل تردد وهكذا وتقوم به مجموعة ترانزيستورات اخرى
بعد ذلك تأتىمرحلة تكبير القدرة وفيها تزداد قيمة التيار والفولت للحصول على القدرة الكافية للوصول إلى المسافة المطلوبة وتقوم به مجموعة 

ترانزيستورات اخرى
ثم تبث فى الأثير بواسطة الهوائى الذى قد يكون موجه أو غير موجه والموجة اللآسلكية هى كالموجات الضوئية إلا ان طول موجتها اطول اى ترددها 

اصغر بكثير وكما يمكن تركبز الضوء بالمرايا وتوجيهه يمكن عمل المثل مع موجات اللاسلكى والتركيز يمنح مسافة أطول كما انه يزيد من امكانية 

الإستقبال لذلك تجد استخدام الأطباق العاكسة مستخدمة لتحسين الإستقبال كما تركز المرايا والعدسات الضوء وتحرق الورق من ضوء الشمس

تستقبل الأجهزة هذه الموجات على هوائى مماثل لهوائى الإرسال فتولد فيه تيارات وجهود ضعيفة جدا تقدر احيانا بالميكرو فولت - تكبر هذه الترددات فى 

مكبرات مزودة بدوائر رنين مماثلة للتى فى الإرسال لإختيار التردد المرغوب فقط اشبه بآله الناى التى بالنفخ فيها تتولد كل الأصوات وبتغيير طول القصبة 

تضخم النغمة المرغوبة فقط وتصبح مسموعة
بعد التكبير وتقوم به مجموعة ترانزيستورات اخرى ودوائر رنين يتم التخلص من الموجة الحاملة فى مرحلة تسمى الكشف وتقوم به موحدات
نتيجة الكشف تظهر المعلومة المرسلة مرة اخرى ويتم التخلص من الموجة الحاملة ثم تكبر المعلومة للحد المطلوب وتقوم به مجموعة ترانزيستورات 

اخرى ثم تستخدم فى اغراضها

الترددات فيما تعرف بالموجة الطويلة والمتوسطة تستطيع الإنحناء مع انحناء الأرض لإنعكاسها من طبقات الجو العليا المتأينة (الأشعة الفوق بنفسجية من 

الشمس تجعلها فى حالة انفصال ولذلك تكون مكهربة) لذلك تكبير القدرة يعطيها مدى اطول لكن الترددات الأعلى تسير فى خطوط مستقيمة ولا تنعكس لذلك 

رغم سيرها لمسافات كبيرة إلا ان انحناء الأرض يجعلها تخترق الغلاف الجوى وتسير فى الفضاء لذا تستخدم فى مركبات الفضاء والأقمار الصناعية

التشفير يتم بتغيير المادة المرسلة بحيث من يستقبلها لا يستطيع فهمها او الإستفادة منها وطرق التشفير عديدة مثل استخدام شفرة مناظرة لما تريد ارسالة 

والطرف الآخر يعلم كيف يعيدها وهكذا

اما السؤال الأخير ، عندما يلتقط مغناطيس مسمار ، هل يتوقف عن جذب الباقى؟ نفس الشئ فالموجات موجودة فى كل مكان وتؤثر فيك وفى وايضا فى 

كل جسم موصل للكهرباء ليس فقط الهوائيات ومن هنا يأتى التحذير من أخطار التليفون الجوال (المحمول) لأن به جهاز ارسال وموجاتة تؤثر فى راس 

المتحدث مباشرة قبل ان تنتشر وتؤثر فى اقرب محطة تقوية لإستقبال ما يبثة


----------



## محمد فاروق (12 أكتوبر 2006)

*نرجو رسم دائر مبسطه مع الشكر وجزاكم الله خيرا[B*][/B]


----------



## bebo13 (12 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا على الافادة برجاء التوسع في الموضوع


----------



## وليد زيدان (12 أكتوبر 2006)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

الاخ ماجد عباس
بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير

لا اعلم كيف اعبر لك عن امتناني 
وبخصوص الموضوع تستطيع ان تقول ان المعلومة وصلتني 60% طبعا هذا ليس من قصرمنك

انما بسبب مني انا لمعلوماتي الضعيفة في هذا المجال

شكرا مرة اخرى
والسلام عليكم ورحمةالله وبركاته


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (13 أكتوبر 2006)

الإخوة :
هذا موضوع منهج دراسى كامل يصعب وضعة بالتفصيل لكن هذا الرابط به مزيد من المعلومات عن التعديل 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=6789
والرابط التالى عن الترددات واستخداماتها
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=10280


----------



## مسلم بن عقيل (10 يونيو 2009)

مشكورين على المعلومات القيمه


----------



## توييتي (29 يوليو 2010)

*شكراً على المعلومات القيمة*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته.
أريد الإستفسار أستاذ ماجد عن الموجات اللاسلكية التي يكون مداها طويل يصل إلى أمتار و أقل تأثراً بالحقول الكهربية و المغناطيسية و أقل تأثراً بالخصائص الفيزيائية للموجات كالإستقطاب و التداخل و التشويش.

مع العلم أني قرأت في موقع أن الموجات القصيرة عالية التردد تصل لمسافات بعيدة و أن التحميل عن طريق التعديل السعوي يقلل من العرضة للتشويش و التأثر بالموجات.

إذا أردت عمل شبكة لاسلكية محلية بين جهازين بإستخدام موجة لاسلكية تصل مداها لأميال فهل يتم التجسس على البيانات المتبادلة أو إعتراضها من جهاز آخر؟؟

أعتذر لك على هذا الإسهاب في الحديث لكني أدرس علوم الحاسوب و أود التخصص في هندسة البرمجيات و طبعاًدراسة الحاسوب شاملة للفيزياء و أساسيات الهندسة الكهربية و الإلكترونية.و أود معرفة الكثير بسبب تعقد مشروعي العلمي للتخرج.

وشـــــــــ:75:ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكــــــــــــــــــــــ لكم ولك أستاذ مــــــــــــاجد ــــــــراً


----------

